# Santa Clarita rentals?



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi all -- I'm from PA, but am commuting over the next 4-6 weeks back and forth to Santa Clarita for work.

So... I might not have time to do so, but if I get an afternoon or two, is there anywhere around here where I can rent a road bike for a while? I figure I can easily enough hump out shoes, helmet and the rest but I'm most certainly not bringing the bike on the plane...

I'm loving the weather and the mountains ALL over the place and I'm dying to ride 'em...

Any suggestions? I'm staying on the Old Road at Pico Canyon Road and haven't seen too much in the way of bike shops, surprisingly...

Any ideas, anyone?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've delt with Performance Cyclery (good lbs) but never rented. 

If you get a chance, the ride from Copper Hill to Elizabeth Lake Road by way of San Francisquito Canyon is pretty good. The majority of it is a long climb, but it's very fast coming back.

http://www.performancecyclery.com/

http://www.valleybicycles.net/

Valencia Bicycles
24353 San Fernando Rd
Santa Clarita, CA 91321
(661) 259-6601


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

If 7.62's suggestions don't pan out, try Newhall Bicycle Company; these are some of the most accommodating people I've come across, and if they can't set you up with a bike, I'm guessing they'd know someone who can. ...just don't let the whole white rasta vibe in the shop put you off. They're located at 23986 Pine St, just south of San Fernando Rd and immediately east of the railroad tracks; phone number is (661) 284-6187.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Contacts*

ask for Fred (owner) or Kirk at Performance. 661-254-4008

or 

Roger at N.B.C.

Perf. is a Specialized shop, Roger is Bianchi primarily. They each host weekend shop rides, so that's an option too.

there's also a great network of bike paths that are perfect for unwinding while avoiding traffic. The shops can point 'em out to you.

HW Jeff


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> If 7.62's suggestions don't pan out, try Newhall Bicycle Company; these are some of the most accommodating people I've come across, and if they can't set you up with a bike, I'm guessing they'd know someone who can. ...just don't let the whole white rasta vibe in the shop put you off. They're located at 23986 Pine St, just south of San Fernando Rd and immediately east of the railroad tracks; phone number is (661) 284-6187.


Oh yeah.. I forgot about them. I was told by someone at another lbs that they a good bunch of folks.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thanks all for the info -- I'll try getting in touch with some of these people tomorrow. I'm flying back to PA on the redeye tomorrow night and coming back Sunday night, so if it all works well I'll pack my shoes and helmet and get some riding in.

Thanks a ton!
Mike


----------

